# is nitrite at 1-1.5 considered dangerous?



## Rag-o-muffin (Aug 17, 2003)

Is it dangerous for cichlids? Dwarf ones. Like rams?


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

any nitrite is bad for fish.it causes problems with the blood flow of fish and can cause them to suffocate.


----------

